# Thanks Adorama and Helen Oster !



## Admin US West (Dec 19, 2014)

My new 100-400mm L was shipped last Friday, and I am enjoying it.

Though not a fault of 
Adorama's, UPS messed up on the overnight delivery, it was over a weekend, so they really messed up. 

I emailed Helen Oster late Thursday night, and there was a shipping refund when I fired up my computer this morning. Thanks Helen.

I know how UPS works, but there is no excuse for not putting it on a plane Friday night, they obviously never opened their van until Sunday, when the finally scanned it. Then, they sent me a Monday delivery notice, but missed the flight, so they did not put it on a plane until Monday. Then, it barely made it. It arrived at 6:15 Tuesday morning and someone apparently delivered it to the driver later in the day. There was no status saying it was on the truck like we usually see.

UPS has missed 2/3 of their delivery dates in the past 3 weeks, I'd have thought they would have learned last year. Most of my deliveries are routine, so its no problem.

I'm looking forward to pre-ordering that new 50MP camera from Adorama when it arrives!


----------



## tolusina (Dec 19, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> .......
> I'm looking forward to pre-ordering that new 50MP camera from Adorama when it arrives!


 
They have it in stock right now !

Affiliate Link Removed by Mod.

*APOLOGY That vigilink Affiliate code is being added by the forum. I was not aware of it, so I'll figure it out. - Admin. 

I found it, a recent ad-on puts the vigilink in any link posted to a web store. It also makes it very slow to open for me.*
P.S.

I'd love to have a Pentax 645(Z), but the cost of good lenses put me off.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> UPS has missed 2/3 of their delivery dates in the past 3 weeks, I'd have thought they would have learned last year. Most of my deliveries are routine, so its no problem.



This holiday season, 'Brown' is smelling like something else that's brown (or greenish-brown, says Mr. Hankey). They've missed over half of my scheduled deliveries, including one that was a perishable birthday gift for a family member that was 1.5 days late.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 20, 2014)

I had a bad experience with UPS and B&H's response was disappointing. I was at home all day to receive the 6D + Pro-10 and at 4.30 I receive an email saying UPS tried to deliver at 2.30, but I wasn't at home.

So I called them and told them about this issue, and that I can't work from home every day waiting for them. At the same time I strolled out into the neighborhood to see if I could locate the truck. The guy on the phone escalated to a supervisor who contacted local UPS office and told me they can't redeliver and will come by the next day. I was extremely frustrated at this callous response. However, I spotted the truck and told the driver to bring my package around. He rolled up a huge box after a while, I thanked him and signed for it.

Then I realized that the box was one of the two packages, and they had missed the other one. Frustrated, I opted to get it received by a friend who lives nearby (neighbor drop-off). However, she never received it, and at 5 pm I get the update that it was delivered, and signed for by "Front door". My friend could not find the package anywhere in the vicinity. In the evening, I get another update, saying "Destination scan"- implying UPS clearly had the package.
UPS was closed for the day, so I called UPS again next morning and this time I was concerned where my 6D was after all (apparently you can't even file a lost package claim until 24 hrs have passed). They claimed that the package was delivered but then picked up after some time (why on earth would they do that? and of course, it was a lie because the package wasn't there immediately after the "delivered" update). They agreed to hold it for pick up (11 miles from where I live). So what I was supposed to receive on Thursday, reached me next Monday, with a lot of wasted time.

I had filed a claim with B&H on Friday about the missing package- they wrote to me on Sunday saying "we are sorry for the inconvenience. Please look around the building and check if a neighbor has collected it. If you still cannot find it after five days, contact us and we will see how to proceed with a claim from UPS". Why wait for 5 days? Wasn't the destination scan a proof that UPS had it? What would I be checking for around the building for? And you will SEE how to proceed with the claim? Aren't they supposedly responsible for the package until I sign for it? 

This is the second time UPS misplaced a package from B&H (last time it was a Gitzo which was supposedly delivered when it wasn't and the UPS driver came back with the package from somewhere and delivered it after I called and filed a claim. B&H's response was lukewarm, but at least they filed a claim right away.


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 20, 2014)

I have to say, Helen takes care of business. She helped me by sending my questions through the right channels for a great deal. Also, you can find her here and on other forums making things right. Helen is A+ in my book!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > UPS has missed 2/3 of their delivery dates in the past 3 weeks, I'd have thought they would have learned last year. Most of my deliveries are routine, so its no problem.
> ...


 
The thing is that they received such a beating last year for late deliveries that they should be doing better this year. I received 5 shipments on Tuesday, all except the lens were on schedule, so they seem to be recovering. I wonder now if they were buried in parcels due to the big winter storms and had to clear those out as well as heavy Christmas shipping. That I can understand.

I've sent 10's of thouusands of parcels by ups for my small business over the years, occasionally they are late, but I don't recall one being lost. I do get parcels being returned by USPS. That's usually because the buyer does not know his correct address, and the Post office got tired of fixing it for him.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 20, 2014)

I've never had one lost, but I did have one B&H order go awry. UPS ground from their NY warehouse to Boston is overnight, but I watched the tracking updates as the package went from New York to Deleware to Philadelphia. Last I checked, Boston was in the opposite direction. 

I called B&H, they sent another shipment that I received the next day.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sagittariansrock :: Re the B&H post ... We agree with the lukewarm CS attitude from B&H lately ...

We've done business with B&H for years thru a couple different companies we work with -- was once great CS, but this past year or so, that fell apart. We bought a 5DM3 and a couple expensive lenses last year on one order, with some additional items -- that's a healthy check to B&H ...

We had a issue with a couple small items - broken on delivery - and an issue with PSE (I'm not detailing the whole thing here, too complicated) -- but it took OVER six months attempting to resolve the issues, and finally gave up on some of it - two items less value than a $100 total, on a $5000 order... The entire time, B&H continued to deflect blame and ignore calls and emails -- the manufacturer and would not assist -- long story which I'll shorten here and not bore readers with it. In any event, from that point we looked to Adorama for our equipment ... and only order from B&H (or other vendors) if Adorama does not stock the item.

Couple times since then, we've had minor issues with an order -- Helen always steps up and gets it back on track -- and most recently what may have been an order to B&H if B&H had resolved this $100 issue, but instead we ordered a 7D2 and 100-400 L IS 11 within the last month, along with other smaller stuff, and Adorama got the order instead, and will get all our business in the future as well. 

In my business, if a customer spent $5000 and had an issue with a $100 tech item failing to work properly, I'd have sent a new one in a heart beat. But instead we got a "run-around", a 'not my fault", and "we only sell the product, we have nothing to do with it after you buy it" ... well, B&H took my money, and that means they take at least SOME of the responsibility to interact with THEIR vendor if there is a problem that can find no resolution.

In my opinion, B&H no longer has the CS it once proclaimed "best CS" in their ads ... well no more, as far as I'm concerned, and Adorama gets our business now.

Guess this is a long rant, sorta, but we should always share our good and bad experiences so others don't lose out for dumb reasons ... So, Helen and Adorama, a tip of the cap to you all !!! And B&H, don't shovel your walkways on our account, because we won't need it clear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Sagittariansrock :: Re the B&H post ... We agree with the lukewarm CS attitude from B&H lately ...
> 
> We've done business with B&H for years thru a couple different companies we work with -- was once great CS, but this past year or so, that fell apart. We bought a 5DM3 and a couple expensive lenses last year on one order, with some additional items -- that's a healthy check to B&H ...
> 
> ...


 
B&H has Henry Posner to help with issues where there is a issue. He does a similar service.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sagittariansrock :: Re the B&H post ... We agree with the lukewarm CS attitude from B&H lately ...
> ...



Maybe so - but he didn't get involved - and I batted this issue around for six months more on principle than for the lousy hundred bucks. The attitude of the three or four staff that got involved up the ladder of management stone-walled the problem - so they lost me as a customer. I had patience for that six months, emailing and phone chats all that time, hoping someone would wake up to it. They didn't ... that's enough on this one, it's history. But I'm not the only one that thinks this way - and I'm generally pretty patient with errors, we all make them, but when we do, we need to own up.


----------



## henryp (Dec 21, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I had a bad experience with UPS and B&H's response was disappointing. I was at home all day to receive the 6D + Pro-10 and at 4.30 I receive an email saying UPS tried to deliver at 2.30, but I wasn't at home...B&H's response was lukewarm, but at least they filed a claim right away.


I am sorry you were dissatisfied. I do not know when this took place but I'd be happy to look into it for you. Email order info to me at henryp[at]bhphoto.com


----------



## henryp (Dec 21, 2014)

monkey44 said:


> Maybe so - but he didn't get involved - and I batted this issue around for six months more on principle than for the lousy hundred bucks. The attitude of the three or four staff that got involved up the ladder of management stone-walled the problem - so they lost me as a customer. I had patience for that six months, emailing and phone chats all that time, hoping someone would wake up to it. They didn't ... that's enough on this one, it's history. But I'm not the only one that thinks this way - and I'm generally pretty patient with errors, we all make them, but when we do, we need to own up.



I am very sorry to read this. First -- I don't usually get involved unless someone asks me directly. That's either the customer or a customer service manager 99.99% of the time. Second -- I will gladly look into this and see what can be done to restore your confidence in us. Please email henryp[at]bhphoto.com with the original B&H order number and a concise synopsis of the situation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 21, 2014)

henryp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I had a bad experience with UPS and B&H's response was disappointing. I was at home all day to receive the 6D + Pro-10 and at 4.30 I receive an email saying UPS tried to deliver at 2.30, but I wasn't at home...B&H's response was lukewarm, but at least they filed a claim right away.
> ...


 
Thanks for posting Henry and Welcome to CR. Things sometimes go bad with online sellers, and having a person to contact who will try to set things right is a wonderful service. I personally have never had a B&H order go bad, not since my first order in the 1980's. But, I do know that no one's perfect.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've never had one lost, but I did have one B&H order go awry. UPS ground from their NY warehouse to Boston is overnight, but I watched the tracking updates as the package went from New York to Deleware to Philadelphia. Last I checked, Boston was in the opposite direction.
> 
> I called B&H, they sent another shipment that I received the next day.


We had a FedEx order that went from New York to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to Montreal to Ottawa.... In hindsight, B&H could have used a bicycle courier and it would have gotten here in half the time, but this was most obviously the fault of FedEx...


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 21, 2014)

henryp said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe so - but he didn't get involved - and I batted this issue around for six months more on principle than for the lousy hundred bucks. The attitude of the three or four staff that got involved up the ladder of management stone-walled the problem - so they lost me as a customer. I had patience for that six months, emailing and phone chats all that time, hoping someone would wake up to it. They didn't ... that's enough on this one, it's history. But I'm not the only one that thinks this way - and I'm generally pretty patient with errors, we all make them, but when we do, we need to own up.
> ...



Too late Henry -- been more than a year ago, and I had no clue you even existed then or I would have emailed you. If we don't know who you are, we cannot enlist your help ...


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 21, 2014)

I cheat - I've got a UPS Store mailbox, only address I ever need. Moved multiple times, no change of address fun. No stolen packages, no missing a delivery, it's there, and they send me a text message when I get anything. LensRentals packages show up and they ooh and aah with me as I make sure it's all good. Even had a set of 4 tires sent there 

It could be worse - there was a carrier in the UK whom shut down incoming for a few days to catch up a week or so ago...


----------



## tpatana (Dec 21, 2014)

99% of the time, I have no problems. Day or two delay occasionally. During the holiday season, I understand some delays are normal. Season probably adds some 5x amount of packages, so they can't scale up their capacity to take 5x since rest of the year they need only 10% of that. If they did scale up, it'd cost us (=customer) more.

I'm sure they do some amount, like hiring some temp drivers, adding extra hours etc. But it's still impossible task. Yes, if I was waiting for the 1DX+200-400F4L, I'd be dying for each delayed day.

No reason to blame there, they'll do their best.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> ......
> We had a FedEx order that went from New York to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to London to Atlanta to Montreal to Ottawa..........


That's pathetically humorous.
Sounds like some clerk in Atlanta had never heard of London, ON, and again........


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...


 
Maybe they thought it was London ON (the Thames)? I think that they have operators who create a routing bar code that gets affixed to a parcel. From then on, that bar code directs the package, so it can create a mess if everyone involved just ignores the need to fix the issue.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


It was never supposed to go anywhere near London Ontario...... that's what made 3 side trips across the Atlantic to London, England so much more puzzling...

the point is, you can't hold the store (B+H or Adorama) responsible for the incompetence of the courier....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...


 
I agree, but they can reimburse your payment or send a replacement and then (presumably) file a claim for a lost item with the carrier or their insurance. Some find it less expensive to self insure with insurance coverage for catastrophic loss. The place I used to work did that, loses had to exceed hundreds of millions before insurance cut in.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 22, 2014)

Sigh... Here in the UK, eugh, I can't do it. I felt my mood drop by about 72 awesomeness points just thinking about joining in this conversation! 

Strangely, as an occasional ebay seller and generally independent human being I find our standard national 'Post Office' to offer near perfect service - and would honestly say no fewer than 99% of packages delivered by other corporate couriers (Citylink, DHL and UPS all being offenders) have been linked with major inconveniences, lies, avoidance of delivery to domestic addresses during office hours to save time, insisting packages are still en route and strategically refusing to contact drivers or phone-monkies' superiors until it's "too late to act now"...

I've managed to swing things in my own favour (after finding myself in unfavourable positions) by threatening to invoice couriers for my hours outside of agreed terms, questioning the legality of their behaviours and demonstrating eagerness to have individuals or the companies punished or defamed, or pushing guilt trips... I never feel I'm being unethical though - and this can lead to both having items be delivered "after hours" and having respectable freelance drivers be called in to clock up some very well paid hours - as I was told after trying to apologise to the freelancer having to deliver late once, who in turn thanked me for the work!

Couriers are cretins... Well, the guys sat in the offices, really, not the overworked drivers who are given more work than is realistically doable and need legislation to stop them being abused further...

Amazon, Apple.. They work with the most pathetic of these couriers, eeeurgh..

Have fun tracking down real phone numbers for the depots, too - and don't forget to publish them online for everyone else to see if you're lucky enough to get 'em


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2014)

Khufu said:


> Sigh... Here in the UK, eugh, I can't do it. I felt my mood drop by about 72 awesomeness points just thinking about joining in this conversation!
> 
> Have fun tracking down real phone numbers for the depots, too - and don't forget to publish them online for everyone else to see if you're lucky enough to get 'em


 
My local UPS manager called me and gave me the direct phone number so I could call and straighten out any issues without going thru the horrible chain of command. We live in a medium size city, and a friendly one as well. I have had virtually no issues with the 4,000 parcels a year I've shipped. I'm now experimenting with Fulfilled by Amazon, I just sent several boxes of product to three Amazon Depots and they take care of everything(at a price). 

I have a monopoly on my product, except that I do have some wholesale customers, so there is no competition on Amazon selling anything like it. I have it custom made in China for me. By the time Amazon extracts their fees, I only get 20% more than my wholesale price though.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 22, 2014)

henryp said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I had a bad experience with UPS and B&H's response was disappointing. I was at home all day to receive the 6D + Pro-10 and at 4.30 I receive an email saying UPS tried to deliver at 2.30, but I wasn't at home...B&H's response was lukewarm, but at least they filed a claim right away.
> ...



I was disappointed at the moment, but I received the package afterwards and notified Customer care about it thereafter.
Thanks for following up on this forum.


----------

